# Picking PSU (brands)



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,
to get things started I know what you guys are going to recommend, Corsair, Ocz, Antec, maybe some cooler master or a Seasonic.
I'm running few gaming rigs with Corsair psu's myself, but now I'm making low budget pc not for myself, need to find psu for less then £40...
now I'd like your opinion on these 80+ psu units I've never heard of (system will prob run with GTX 260 gpu).

Exhibit 1 550W Modular Powercool
Exhibit 2 500W EVGA 
Exhibit 3 530W ThermalTake

They have 80+ tags, worth a try?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Exhibit 1 550W Modular Powercool
A modular supply for less then 35 L that's if providing you don't like the other components in the system and want to replace them often.

Exhibit 2 500W EVGA 
Too small it just meets the minimum requirements.
Produced by HEC not one of brands known for quality PSU's

Exhibit 3 530W ThermalTake\
Another HEC produced unit with a max 12v load of 456w

Here is as close as you are going to get to 40L and have a decent supply with enough wattage to carry the system> XFX PRO550W P1-550S-XXB9 Power Supply (PSU) Core Edition - Scan.co.uk


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

EVGA maybe. I'm unfamiliar with PowerCool. And last I was aware, ThermalTake were junk. There is a reason we only recommend name brands. Regardless of budget, you get what you pay for. And the power supply is the most important part of the system. If it doesn't work right, the other hardware won't either. And if/when it blows chunks, it can take other hardware with it. Unlike other components which typically fail and you only lose that component.

I'd recommend taking a look at the sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just to jump on board...I'd also recommend a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU only. Stay away from the rest.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes, go with Seasonic, XFX, and Antec-HCG brand PSU. All three brands are great. I used an Antec PSU on the my last desktop that I built and it lasted me for years with no issues.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for detailed reply Wrench
so it sounds like any other brand psu will die out fast, even though they are 80+.
What did you ment about EVGA 500W psu as too small, 500W too small to run systems these days?
and what is 35 L and 40L, pounds £?

Will this XFX 550W be alright for rig with gtx 260 card?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It too small for your GTX 260 card you are using 550w is as low as I would go using your vid card.

Yes pounds US kb's use $


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

one more question, if I put GTX 275 instead of gtx 260, will 550W psu still be ok?
I'm still surfing ebay for a video card


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might have some luck with these.
Newegg UK
scan.co.uk
novatech.co.uk
dabs.com
amazon.co.uk
overclock.co.uk
yoyotech.co.uk
ebuyer.com
aria.co.uk
maplin.co.uk
microdirect.co.uk


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

and wattage? how far can I go with 550W psu?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

550w is the minimum recommended for a GTX275 as I stated before you want to be above the minimum so figure 600+, those cards are pretty old and we see them failing regularly so if you are looking at used cards be aware of that.
Also newer cards are more powerful and use less wattage.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

problems again...
I bought dis radeon and it's not working...
so am I doing something wrong or it's just a dead card...

motherboard ASUS P5G41-M LX + new ssd with fresh 64bit windows install + vga cable monitor + dvi adapter
I've installed windows while using vga port on motherboard, then I mounted gpu with both 6-pin connectors, plugged in vga monitor with dvi adapter and Le Black Screen and blinking green light on monitor...
Also radeon gpu fan spins like jet engine, sounds like always on 100%, I had 8800gtx and it was way quieter then this...
Also, this monitor works with same adapter on another rig with gtx 660

any ideas?

Thanks!



.............................I should probably make another topic on gpu forum...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the 8800 still work in the PCIe slot?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you plugged in the appropriate pcie connectors and connected it properly to the monitor and then installed the drivers?

is your psu powerful enough? as said above you go for what the manufacturer recommends and then add a bit I usually add 30%.

also buying stuff like that off ebay is risky, I am from the UK and the places mentioned above are great places to buy from I use most of them.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

PSU XFX ProSeries Core Edition 550W 80+ as Wrench recommended.
This motherboard was running with 8800gts a month ago and it was running fine.
And I kinda like ebay, recently got myself a decent pny gtx 660 for 60 quid and gtx 770 for about 90 quid, cleaned them, stress tested and they're running fine...
so, any ideas about this radeon? any fast way to check is it faulty? or should I try to put it rig with gtx 660?

Ty.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

and no I have not installed the drivers, I tried running that auto detect from amd website, but it didn't find any amd product in my pc...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test it in another PC is the best easiest and fastest, you don't need drivers to display the bios screens.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

just tested 8800gts with ASUS P5G41-M LX rig, it works.
couldn't test with other rig, it's OCZ 500W psu and I can find only 1 6pin connector...
also, I've noticed when I turn on pc with radeon, after about 7 seconds 4 red lights blink few times on the card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The lights are suppose to come on while the card posts, the fan should also run at 100% until the card passes it's internal post tests.
If the lights are staying on and the fan never ramps down I'd say the card is bad, return it.


----------



## Infernalryo (Jul 15, 2011)

red lights just blink twice, but card never ramps down...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test it in another PC or send it back since the other cards work in your PC I highly doubt it's your PC that's the problem.


----------

